# Thread of Many Colors



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2014)

I enjoy searching, and sharing, images I find...sometimes what jumps out at me is a particular color within the image. I had fun on the pink thread last fall, and it kept making me think about all of the other colors.

I'll start with my favorite color...


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

Ooh!! Sherry!!! Great thread!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 22, 2014)

Yellow is my favorite color, and lone-tree horizons my favorite subject.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

That should get ya going .

But before I head off to wander the forums...here are my fav colors:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

These are called Queen's Tears....and I have OODLES of them in my yard. Easy to grow too. Just buy one plant, wait for it to get big enough for a 8 inch pot, carefully divide it and ya got TWO. Then divide those and ya get FOUR!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

What the heck are those, Sherrie? They look like alien tomatoes!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What the heck are those, Sherrie? They look like alien tomatoes!



I had to go back and look it up...those are pokeberries.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I love this ^^^


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


_
-------And a candle has the power to light a cave that has been dark for a million years._


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)

My favorite color is green.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Wish this were my house.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for a most enjoyable thread.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)

I just changed my desktop background to this:


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

I like darker desktops cuz I leave my pc on all the time, Sherry. I just minimize the window to the desktop and bubble screensaver. If it is too bright..it blasts my eyes beneath my eyelids.
Mudwhistle posted a gorgeous pic that I am now using as my desktop.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ooh!! Sherry!!! Great thread!!



I really like this one. The colors are vibrant and the picture is serene. This gave me a great idea for a wall in a room that I just had redecorated.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Marilyn Minter...realistic PAINTING. Amazing, no?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Colorful Cacti!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Colorful Cacti!



While these are all truly beautiful, this is -- by far -- my favorite!!! Thanks.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

I didn't realize the eiffel tower was red. Or is it just red lights?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

Reminds me of [MENTION=29904]Dabs[/MENTION]


----------



## Connery (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I didn't realize the eiffel tower was red. Or is it just red lights?



It's the lighting...I saw it in other colors as well.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

The famous pumpkin diamond (that I never heard of until just now);


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

I used to look for this stuff at every antique store we visited.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 2, 2014)

*Fan Palms ... Roatan, Honduras*





.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

Cappella Sistina, Vatican by HN


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 2, 2014)

The Carpet of Flowers in Brussels, Belgium


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

Marble caves of Chile;


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 2, 2014)

More of the same.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> The Carpet of Flowers in Brussels, Belgium




I was there once, on a weekend, on business, and saw it. I don't think they do it every year - it is very, very expensive to do. And I think they attach it to Assumption, if memory serves correctly.  You would have been amazed at how unbelievably good it smelled. A lot of people stood there a long time, first watching, and then they closed their eyes and just smelled.

BTW, some of the best chocolate in world, bar none, comes from two cities in Belgique: Brüssel and Brügge.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

This one reminds me of [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] - one guess why.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Mar 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> This one reminds me of [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] - one guess why.



woodpile?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 4, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This one reminds me of [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] - one guess why.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Orchid, simply beautiful.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Orchid, simply beautiful.



I'm so drawn to the color blue...it excites and calms me at the same time, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Orchid, simply beautiful.
> ...



I really love it lately.  It goes well with so many other colors and I don't tire of it.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2014)

It's good to come here and enjoy these beautiful photos.  It calms you down sometimes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




I would LOVE to call that my living room.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





Cool!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sherry, How _did _you get a picture of my indoor pool?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I'm a stalker. If I win the Mega Millions $400 million jackpot tomorrow, I'm having this put in my Victorian mansion.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That would be a great idea. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## freedombecki (Mar 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Wow a conservatory that could double as a fun place to crochet lace and stuff.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Mar 17, 2014)

I saw this picture and I liked it:


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Memories ....


----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, Sherry, for all the gorgeous photos!


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 19, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Thank you, Sherry, for all the gorgeous photos!



I so appreciate them all, too. Good work Sherry.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Thank you, Sherry, for all the gorgeous photos!





AquaAthena said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Sherry, for all the gorgeous photos!
> ...



It is partly a self-indulgent thread, but I do so enjoy sharing...and knowing that a few others appreciate it as well puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 21, 2014)

This one reminds me of [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION] 's avatar.


----------



## Capstone (Mar 21, 2014)

Lead-ion collisions in the LHC:


----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>



Hey, there ya go!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd like to snorkel there.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

And wouldn't you just DIE to have that bedroom?


----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2014)

So many gorgeous photos, Sherry!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 23, 2014)

Even though black, Tahitian black pearls reflect every color in the spectrum... love them.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)

This photo of Tankwa Karoo National Park is courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 26, 2014)

Frozen Minnehaha Falls


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Peaceful here. Thanks, [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION].


----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

> Mexican Fire Agate a variety of chalcedony (SiO2), is a semi-precious natural gemstone found only in certain areas of northern Mexico and the southwestern United States.There is no actual object inside the stone, this special effect arises from light interference within the microstructure layering of the gem. Captain Tenneal's photostream. Shaped and polished piece.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>




Aesthetically and mathematically awesome!!!


----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Stunning.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)

Tree house:


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>



I told Sherry I would not steal pics from her thread to put in mine....but I didn't say I wouldn't steal from her thread and pin to my Pinterest. This one? I just stole. Sorry Sherry. LOVE it for my Desktop Collection over there.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No apologies necessary...enjoy.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

I love that pic. Looks so foreboding and at the same time...the warmth from the cabins so inviting. Awesome.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Just keep the blue......


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2014)

Koi Pond


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2014)

GINKO TREES NY


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2014)

Mackinac Island, MI


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> GINKO TREES NY


Your work on the desaturation?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 6, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > GINKO TREES NY
> ...



I'm not allowed to do that, I just thought the picture was a pretty yellow.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Not allowed?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


>








Okay, I'm done playing for the night.  lol


----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)

Jellyfish supreme~


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Stealing this one for a future avie.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>



My daughter's third favorite "animal", after horses and dogs. She loves to go to a local aquarium with me just to see them. They are called "Quallen" (pronounced "Kvallen") in Germany.

Decentralized nervous system, no discernable brain (at least by our standard) and the most of them don't have eyes (one type has 24 eyes).

Jellyfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2014)

Blossoming Jacaranda trees in Sydney, Australia


----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm lifting a cool pic from a post made by [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] in the CS.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 10, 2014)

Hills are alive!


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>


This is so beautiful.  BDBoop, can you tell us where it is?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)

China


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)

Bermuda Triangle


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

Twilight in the Garden - Klara Acel


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Well hell!!! I thought I was posting a bunch of colorful pics HERE and I was in Eye Candy!! Dammit! Sorry!
I will bring some here.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Ah. Hubbys people. Apache!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The picture did not say so,  Sorry.

 [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>



My first thought when looking at this pic was of [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]...perhaps getting ready to conduct an EVP session.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Don't you remember that? You were right behind me. We got a creepy EVP of a guy whispering your name and you were otta there... 

   [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 13, 2014)

You want to see colors, type 'pow wow' in at Pinterest.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>




Nice!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2014)

Van Gogh cake!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2014)

One of my favorite scenes ever, and it still grabs me:


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Are those jellybeans or stones?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Are those jellybeans or stones?



They're colorful stones.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



This looks like where I live and love.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

I found this to be the most beautiful picture I have seen in recent memory.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)

These made me think of [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> These made me think of @freedombecki



Touché, [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]!


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Oh, my, Sherry! I could use a room like that to put all my spare books!


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



After the Victorian Era, the Gilded Age is my favorite...I love the library at the Biltmore Estate in beautiful Asheville, NC. Absolutely breathtaking at anytime, but especially love when it's all decked out for the holidays.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Very nice, Sherry. I spy 'Ping Tung' eggplants in there.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


>






From "A Night in Venice"


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Reading this thread, I cannot imagine going through life colorblind. So many things to be grateful for!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)

These are for [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]












.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

Mumbai


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>





Cool.


----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





Now, that is awesome. I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jun 11, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Nice Booby


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jun 11, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>



Nice booby-------aw it's gone


----------



## Sherry (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I see these on Google+ and just haven't copied them. Thanks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2014)

longknife said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I've recently started copying the daily background image from Bing's homepage...they are usually very colorful.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 15, 2014)

There are some truly awesome pictures in this thread;

http://www.usmessageboard.com/arts-and-crafts/357461-something-beautiful-happens-when-the-sunlight-hits-this-mosque.html

I am not going to copy them over but I recommend that you go and take a look for yourself.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


This is  beautiful....


----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)

Watermelon Martinis

Serves 2-3 (depending on the size of your glasses!)
Ingredients:

1 cup strained sweet, fresh watermelon juice (I used almost one-third of the Sugar Baby Watermelon)
1/2 cup good vodka (Grey Goose or Ketel One)
Squeeze of fresh lime juice
Ice cubes
Sugar to rim the glasses
Watermelon slices for garnish
Directions:

Dip rims of martini glasses in a little water and then immediately dip into sugar. Set aside. Quickly mix ice, watermelon juice, vodka and fresh lime juice in a cocktail shaker. Only shake two or three times or else it will become watery. You just want to mix and chill the drink. Pour into sugar rimmed glasses. Garnish with watermelon slices.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)

Watermelon Sorbet

The trick to making this recipe at a moment&#8217;s notice is to have your freezer already stocked with chopped watermelon. Then all you need to do is toss everything into the food processor and you can have a healthy, refreshing dessert in minutes!

4 to 5 cups frozen (seedless) watermelon chunks
the juice of one lime
1/3 cup honey or agave nectar
1/8 teaspoon guar gum

Place all ingredients into a food processor fitted with the &#8220;s&#8221; blade and pulse. Continue to process then pulse until all of the chunks have become a smooth sorbet. The pulsing is really the trick here, so if the watermelon chunks just are not breaking down, turn off your machine, then pulse. Taste and add more sweetener if necessary. Pulse again.

You can serve it right away or scoop it out and freeze for a few hours in a container. Use an ice cream scoop to serve.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2014)

spring-at-the-shinpuku-in-temple-in-japan/


----------



## Sherry (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Desperado (Jun 30, 2014)

[/url]Miami Marlins Home Run Celebration Sculpture by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Beautiful Picture.  I wish I was there right now.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 30, 2014)

Vibrant Sunset in Sodertalje Sweden by Ayesh Samaranayake


----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2014)

Skopelos Island, Greece


----------



## Sherry (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn, Sherry, you post some of the more awesome and colorful stuff here. Cool.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

I need something like this in my garden....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)

Beach Cave, Algarve, Portugal.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Beach Cave, Algarve, Portugal.





I had to rep this one.  Amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Beach Cave, Algarve, Portugal.





I have been there. It is _breathtaking_.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)

Waterfall of the Gods, North Iceland by Skarpi


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

manonthestreet said:


>




Awesome.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>





I really like your posts.  Wish I could give you some more rep.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


>





Cool!!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2014)

On the Market: Old Saybrook, Connecticut

Katharine Hepburn&#8217;s former family estate is up for sale


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2014)

"Flower Time" photographed by Elena Eremina


----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2014)

Scotland-based photographer Chris Morgan captured this remarkable macro shot of a hummingbird while visiting Bosque De Paz Nature Reserve in Costa Rica.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Swear this looks like Amsterdam


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Chuckt (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Some people just have the life.


----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


'

Looks like a place I once saw in Bavaria or western Austria.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2014)

Wenceslas Square in Prague


----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2014)

CLoud Gate sculpture in Chicago


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> CLoud Gate sculpture in Chicago




Das ist ja übelst GEIL!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2014)

Eye in the sky


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2014)

Is someone house hunting


----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Is someone house hunting



In my dreams.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Jul 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ooh!! Sherry!!! Great thread!!



Very pretty.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2014)

Double Helix Bridge in Singapore


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/X5Izm1LQfw4]Pikachu on Acid - YouTube[/ame]



This has lots of colors but watch it all the way through.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2014)

Havasu Falls in the Havasupai Indian Reservation


----------



## Sherry (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2014)

open for full screen


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> *
> 
> open for full screen*



Most of these pics are so much more intense if you click on the bar at the top and view full screen.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2014)

Sunken forest


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I'm now opening all these to full image and WOW!!!!  Thanks for the reminder mano..


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep, lots of amazing details that you won't notice in the smaller images.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2014)

]




hit open...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



That's my favorite Disney World ride...Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah!!


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Where on earth is this?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

longknife said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why the happiest place on earth, of course...it's the Splash Mountain attraction at Disney World's Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2014)

Garden of the Gods from a C-130


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)

"Mainline Florida, Ok".


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)

This is a lot like the Persian kilim rug I got in the UAE.  I think mine's much prettier than this one, but it is a similar type of design.  I was living in Abu Dhabi for 2 years.  We went as a group, Arabs and Westerners, to a carpet merchant in Sharjah, looked at and talked about rugs for an hour or so, drank tea, and made our selections just before leaving.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

Can't have Texas without these


----------



## rdean (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

longknife said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Disneyland or Disney World.....I think they are both the same at each park....can't say for sure.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2014)

Hong Kong Housing complex


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Oh yeah. The days of sitting on your front porch and knowing your neighbors. Watching the kids play to keep 'em out of mischief.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Wow. Really beautiful.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 12, 2014)

Just saw this one and had to post it here:


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2014)

Basilique Notre-Dame de Montréal


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 22, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




How do I delete fuzzy images?


----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 24, 2014)

'

Mainline Florida............ok..............................


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

About 65 miles from where I live, a sinkhole in the gardens also.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

In the other direction:


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 28, 2014)

Rainbow River:


----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


That looks like a restaurant in Austin, Texas, by the Travis river.....hmmmm.  Probably not the same.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, it is in Austin.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 29, 2014)

The Glades, always:


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Right up the street from where I live - Red Rock Canyon - the red is Apache Sandstone from when the entire Great Basin was part of an inland see. The lighter rock below it is actually newer. The dark gray rocks are ash from volcanic eruptions.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 30, 2014)

"I don't know, maybe it was the roses.......all I know is I could not leave her there...."


----------



## Mertex (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Genevieve (Aug 31, 2014)

I love this thread.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


Cabo San Lucas?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Shirley Plantation.  Been there many times.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2014)

Westover.  Built in 1737.  Benedict Arnold tried to burn it to the ground during the American Revolution.  The bastard!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Swagger (Sep 9, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



In case you're wondering (assuming you don't already know), that's Lake Orta, Italy. I've been there several times and recognise the bell tower just to the left.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



Dang, those Margaritas look mighty fine............


----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



That is adorable.   I wish I had one of those in my yard.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Sep 16, 2014)

Loperamide - drug used to treat diarrhoea






MaryJane






Stink bug eggs






Snowflake


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2014)

Reno


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I want!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 18, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




I love this thread.  This photo really sings to my lil mermaid heart.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm beginning to think some on here have found my pic site


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Is that a wooden street?  Very colorful........


----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 20, 2014)

I want Sherry go design my dream house someday!


----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2014)

boedicca said:


> I want Sherry go design my dream house someday!



My mom has always said that I have an eye for decorating and would have made a great interior designer.


----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2014)

*Balliol College at dusk, Oxford, England*


----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 23, 2014)

*Abandoned Inner City Railway In Paris*


----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>



I could totally dig this.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


My grandmother had one of these.


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


And I used to hunt and peck on one of these!


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2014)

HuffPost has a series of Fall Foliage Pictures @ Stunning Fall Foliage Pictures Remind Us How Awesome This Season Can Be


----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


That is so adorable.  I'd like to have one in my backyard....like a playhouse for young kids.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>


Oooh, so pretty!


----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## SayMyName (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




*NEMO!*


----------



## Mertex (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>



Oooh, pretty....


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>


Is that a  for real yacht?


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





It is.  I'd like to say it's mine....but I'd be lying.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>


I assume it's got an ocean front view and I'd give an arm and a leg to live there. Thanks


----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




Amazing pic.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




The Old Town part of Lijiang, China, is very beautiful, and a popular tourist destination:


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 5, 2014)

The ISS floating above the Aurora Borealis -- photo by Alexander Gerst, ESA astronaut


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Vikrant (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Wow!


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)

Zion Canyon from the Las Vegas R/J


----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2014)

*Ruby Falls, Chatanooga, Tennesse*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Very nice. Thanx


----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2014)

One of several @ A New York Artist Turned Her 170-Year-Old Farmhouse Into A Rainbow Playground







Inside the house


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> *Ruby Falls, Chatanooga, Tennesse*




Been there.....really neat.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Oh wow, wish my wisteria would take off like that!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Wish I lived where I could even think of having one


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)

Sherry said:


> Ver nice. shame I had to right click to see it


----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



That is SO cool...when my Grandma passed, I got her button collection. That is a cool idea.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Sherry said:


>




This picture reminds me of the 40+ persimmons the damn raccoons ate off my tree......every single one....hope they got indigestion.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2014)

[I think this was photoshopped as the waterfall is on the California coast and I don't think flowers like that live there]


----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2014)

I couldn't pass this one up this morning.


----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 14, 2014)

CHRISTMAS in PORTUGAL:


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Sherry.


----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Merry Christmas, Sherry.



Merry Christmas, Sarah.


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 23, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Fill that beautiful tub with steaming hot water and I could soak until my skin wrinkles.


----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)

Lake near my house:


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)

What an enjoyable stroll this would be. Have no idea where it is.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2015)

*The Lionel Richie Estate*


----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2015)

Very nice composition. Soothing. Some to gaze at while listening to dinner music


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2015)

Miss Canada


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)

Prague


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 5, 2015)

Love this door.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Springtime!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2015)

Can sit in a used book store all day....sadly they are almost extinct


----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)

(Pan to the right and up the cliffs is where I lived when stationed at the Presidio of San Francisco.)


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Playing golf here in the early morning is one of the most inspiring things one can do - especially with deer grazing on the fairways


----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)

This is an amazing valley somewhere in India


----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 17, 2015)

‪


----------



## featherlite (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


Looks like a painting by that "lights" guy!


----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)

God bless Texas!


----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom Cruise has listed his sprawling 298-acre estate in Telluride, Colo. for $59 million. While $59 million seems like a hefty price tag, this property is expansive. The gated estate not only has a 10,000-square-foot main house with four bedrooms, a gym, recreation room and library, but a 1,600-square-foot guesthouse with three other bedrooms


----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)

This is the conservatory at the Bellagio Hotel and Casino in the Las Vegas Strip


----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2015)

.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


California poppies and Ice Plant (which is not native to North America) how nice.


----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)

featherlite said:


>



What an awesome scene. Thanks


----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 9, 2015)

Been There


----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 17, 2015)

This is the yard across the street...


----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 22, 2015)

*Kimmy's*


----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)

*"Goodbye Sanity"

*


----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> *"Goodbye Sanity"
> 
> *
> View attachment 40189​


Have you checked out the Surreal thread?


----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)

longknife said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > *"Goodbye Sanity"
> ...


I cannot.


----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


It's in the USMB Lounge


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)

longknife said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Yes, I know.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2015)

Been There


----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2015)

*Hotel Del Coronado, San Diego, CA*


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)

longknife said:


>


Reminds me of the streets in Amsterdam.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)

Gotta start here


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)

*lol!*


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 4, 2015)

Sombrero Galaxy......supposably


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 5, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 5, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 10, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 10, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 10, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 13, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2015)

Crab Nebula


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2015)

Royal Starfish


----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Now I'm hungry!!  lol


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 16, 2015)

*The Costa Rican Variable Harlequin Toad, Also Known As The Clown Frog.*


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Liffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Some of this stuff has to be photostopped


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2015)

Liffy said:


> Some of this stuff has to be photostopped




What is _photostopped_?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Liffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Photoshopped but me being dumb about it and saying it's fake and it must be photostopped!


----------



## featherlite (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2015)

MeBelle said:


>


Very, very nice.


----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Have a big bunch of these growing in my back yard.


----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


I remember visiting this place and how nice the hotel and restaurant were.


----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Wake (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Ohmawgawd! My mother owned one of those and I can remember driving in it from Los Angeles to San Francisco with her at the wheel the entire way. (I was 8 or 9)


----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)

WelfareQueen Sherry

*Somethings up....♥ * ​


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)

*Looks like a nice place to honeymoon*​


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 17, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


I'm not sure but I think I posted that same pic on the eye candy thread.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's the Bing image of the day...I always post the pretty ones.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2015)

Photos from posts

Photos from posts

For some reason I can only get the link to work - probably because I used Edge to find it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2015)

That was just seen somewhere..I know theres an explanation for it...but its still cool looking


----------



## Sherry (Aug 23, 2015)

featherlite said:


> That was just seen somewhere..I know theres an explanation for it...but its still cool looking



Rare ‘Fire Rainbow’ Over South Carolina Explained


----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

longknife said:


>


That is beautiful


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2015)

I really like this one!


----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)

It seems strange, but I've seen the Mojave Desert bloom like this after rains. An otherwise drab scene turns awesome.


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 28, 2015)

Forsythe Park , Savannah, GA


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 12, 2015)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zogbdD]
	

Plaça Espanya by Javier Vazquez, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2015)

Cottages海上屋 by Vincent Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2015)

Dolly Sods in Twilight by Tanner, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2015)

Aurora loop by 婉茹 陳, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2015)

Öresundsbron | Malmö | Sweden by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2015)

100% Refrigerated Air by Tobias Neubert, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2015)

Male Mandarin Duck [Aix galericulata] Explored! (On Golden Pond #2) by Rod Smith, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2015)

many.... by Harry Pammer, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2015)

Meditation by Charlotte Hedman, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2015)

autumn road by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



This house looks familiar!!


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2015)

Sunset, Half Moon Bay, Black Rock by Susan Brunialti, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2015)

&quot;Gotham City&quot;, Nashville Tennessee by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2015)

Liquid Light by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2015)

PipevineSwallowtail on Milkweed by John Flannery, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2015)

sit down and enjoy by Nerwaque, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2015)

_DSC7179 Duluth, Minnesota Lift Bridge by Glenn Allenspach, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2015)

Bear Grass Heaven, Glacier Park, Montana by Rob Macklin, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2015)

The Drum Tower of Xi&#x27;an by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)

Sherry said:


>



My wife asked me where this was so I looked it up - and forgot.


----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2015)

longknife said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Fishing docks on the Sado Estuary, near Comporta, Portugal.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)

Yum


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2015)

s p i n e | hamnøy, norway by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2015)

Starches by Stephen Oachs, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2015)

Say It Isn&#x27;t So by Larry Farley, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2015)

Banquet at Catherine Palace by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2015)

Dragon Bridge Da Nang VN by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2015)

Fading Color [Explored] by Benjamin Root, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


Is that today's Bing?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2015)

longknife said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, I often post the daily Bing pic.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2015)

Last Ride by samuel jones, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)

Sherry said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



What is the daily Bing?


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## tori (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Bing is a search engine.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Neser Boha (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 27, 2015)

Blue Hour, Hiroshima, Japan by Darcey Prout, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2015)

Longleat Festival of lights by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 29, 2015)

Sherry said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Really?    Bing has a photo of the day? Cool!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2015)

And so it begins... by Paul Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2015)

December Sunset. by leo hoegee photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2015)

Christmas in 2015 by Koro Carnell, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy Holidays! (VanDusen Botanical Garden at Night) by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2015)

Never saw a cement truck like this before in my life


----------



## Sherry (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2015)

Grand Roman Theater by Edcool, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2015)

I really like this one.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2015)

Sherry said:


>


I used to love Disneyland at Christmas


----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 16, 2015)

Christmas Mints by Lynn Wernsmann, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2015)

Yosemite Chapel by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2015)

December Sunset - Alaska (Explored) by JLS Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



eine Deutsche Wheinachsmarkt?


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2015)

longknife said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Believe so


----------



## Sherry (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2015)

Christmas candle 110213 by Pete Huu, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2015)

Nativité et scènes de la Vie du Christ by Denis Krieger, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2015)

Which One ?? by marionrosengarten, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2015)

*Dropping in to say Merry Christmas!



*​


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2015)

Santa Monica Beach, L.A. by Eric Lassiter, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2015)

Flower market in Saigon (Ho Chi Mihn City)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)

I really like this one!


----------



## Sherry (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 30, 2015)

Winter Sunset by Greg Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy 2016 by kimsin801, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2016)

Haven by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2016)

May Your Path Be Clear and Bright In 2016 by Larry, on Flickr


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm dreaming of some snooooowww.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Sarah G (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year, Sherry and Thread of Many Colors posters!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Happy New Year, Sherry and Thread of Many Colors posters!



Happy New Year, Sarah.


----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)

Belgium at night


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 10, 2016)

longknife said:


>


Cool pic for acid trip


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Dhara (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice thread this.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2016)

old and ancient by Franziska Liehl, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)

Blue Lagoon In Iceland | Travel Nest


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 20, 2016)

The dragon in context . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 26, 2016)

Miami


----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2016)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Duxbg1]
	

Napoli by D&#x27;Angelo Salvatore, on Flickr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/URL]


----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2016)

Strasbourg astronomical clock - Explore #199 by M_Strasser, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2016)

Hungarian Parliament, Budapest by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2016)

Mirrordelphia by Tyler Sprague, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2016)

Venice Carnival - Gondola  (Explored) by Cheryl Strahl, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2016)

A Classic Western by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2016)

Eyes to the past... by Mario Vecchi, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)

Kat said:


>


If I'm not mistaken, this is The Big Rock Candy Mountain in Utah north of Bryce Canyon. Saw this as a kid and will never forget it.


----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2016)

Need to enlarge....you've seen the penny covered floor....behold penny covered caddy


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2016)

Tagus&#x27; triumphal entry into Lisbon by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2016)

Cadillac by spinyman, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2016)

Mallard Marsh WPA Sunset 9.2 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2016)

February moonrise by M.T.L Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2016)

Opera by Fatmir Ib, on Flickr


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 1, 2016)

Castel Sant’Angelo by steb.photography, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2016)

Roman sunset by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 11, 2016)

An Evening in the Spring by Steve Henrickson, on Flickr


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice colors Kat, just what this thread is all about.


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)

longknife said:


> Nice colors Kat, just what this thread is all about.





I love these! ♥


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2016)

La corona di pietra by claudius 1954, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)

Hong Kong


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)

Flower Power in the Night by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2016)

Sunrise on Pyramid Lake by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2016)

14 carat blue diamond


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2016)

Andes in infrared


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2016)

..


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2016)

4 Minute San Diego Sunset by Justin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2016)

Celling of Chiesa di Sant&#x27; Ignazio di Loyola Rome by Richy Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2016)

Rainbow Sunset Waikiki Magic Island Oahu Hawaii by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2016)

Plaza de España by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2016)

Norwegian midnight dream by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2016)

Rijksmuseum by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2016)

so in a voice, so in a shapeless flame by Simon K, on Flickr


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2016)

prue by claudius 1954, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Lots of nice ones this morning


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Looks like the monument to Genghis Khan


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 18, 2016)

Grand and Miraculous [Explored to #188] by Kurt Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2016)

Satellite images show the temperatures of the world’s oceans


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2016)

Australian astronomers have described a supermassive black hole at the centre of a distant galaxy 1.8 million light years away (illustrated). IRAS 20100−4156 is made up of three spiral galaxies smashing into one another, and measurement of the gas at its centre has revealed a supermassive black hole of 3.8 billion solar masses 

Read more: Astronomers spot black hole almost 4 billion times the mass of the sun 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2016)

Barcelona at Sunrise by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 4, 2016)

Old Mission Santa Barbara by Steve Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Old Mission Santa Barbara by Steve Peterson, on Flickr



The oldest continually active mission in California. Thanks.


----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)

Volcano ...cherry tree/ Japan


----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)

Lunar eclipse


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 9, 2016)

An Antarctic Sunset With Gigantic Tabular Iceberg :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 10, 2016)

Shot from Princes Turks and Caicos  home
Inside Prince's Caribbean bolthole (and it could be yours for $12m)


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 11, 2016)

golden abyss by –em, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2016)

Aida in Rotterdam by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)

Beyond the Centuries, Tokyo Station by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)

Dr. Pepper Time Sunset - Roanoke by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)

Fern-icle&#x27;s by Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2016)

Trumps Greenwich mansion


----------



## Sherry (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2016)

Moon Over Lake Michigan by William Rieselbach, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (May 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2016)

Bangkok, Thailand,


----------



## Sherry (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)

OOPS I got side tracked..


----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 29, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 29, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 29, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2016)

Fire in the sky by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2016)

THUNDER DOGS 2016 by Chure Oner, on Flickr

Enlarges a little to get better look


----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2016)

*Brad and Angie's new house on the Med *


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2016)

Sand Sculpture


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenix at sundown last night:


----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)

Before Sunrise, Kelimutu Crater by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2016)

Treats in the Streets: Artist Jim Bachor Fills Potholes with Ice Cream Mosaics

For the third year in a row Chicago artist Jim Bachor (previously here and here) has taken it upon himself to preemptively fix city potholes by filling them with themed mosaics.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2016)

Cooper River Bridge, Charleston, SC by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2016)

Pineapple Fountain, Charleston, SC by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 28, 2016)

Swimming Pool by Pradipta Basu, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)

Netherlands


----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


>


This looks like a motel in Southern California.


----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2016)

Spirit of Freedom by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2016)

El muro rosa.... by Amparo, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 6, 2016)

Thunderstorm shot from above by airline pilot


----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)

(This is actually a National Geographic pix but I thought it deserved to be here.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Repeat


----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Repeat


----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Repeat


----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Sorry. Was not my intent to do a repeat. I try not to.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Sorry. Was not my intent to do a repeat. I try not to.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







Sorry. Was not my intent to do a repeat. I try not to.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey Kat, please don't feel the need to apologize or feel bad for repeating any pics. I can guarantee that since I started this thread over 2 years ago that I have reposted my own pics, and probably pics that others have posted as well. It doesn't matter to me because I like them and they make me feel good, and you post some very beautiful images. I hope that you will continue to keep posting them, and use it like the outlet that I do to relax and smile...and never feel pressured to check yourself or even give it a second thought if a pic was already posted or not.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Kat said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...





Sherry started this thread so I'm just along for the ride....   But I enjoy posting in this thread and enjoy seeing what others post.  The images make me happy and I think reflect people's creativity and individuality. 

Kat, I like your contributions and hope you continue.  I think everyone has repeated at least a few images here....it happens.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

*Temple In The Snow, Japan*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)

If someone else posted this...sorry. It is worthy of a second post anyhow...it is beautiful!


----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 20, 2016)

Paris Sunset from Notre Dame by Kelly DeLay, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



I wonder how many can identify more than 4 or 5 of these gems.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)

longknife said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not me!  But they sure are pretty!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)

Kaleidoscopic Street Art By Douglas Hoekzema


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2016)

Golden Palace by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bioluminescent Beach Maldives*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2016)

Playa de Amor, Marieta Islands, Mexico


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 10, 2016)

The Arch above the Monuments by iPuraVida, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 10, 2016)

Profiles by Lollo Riva, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2016)

One of Montauk’s Fabled ‘Seven Sisters’ Lists for $18.5 Million - Mansion Global


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)

If I am doing repeats..I am sorry. I don't mean to.


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)

Kat said:


> If I am doing repeats..I am sorry. I don't mean to.



We all do them now and then


----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 18, 2016)

Cimarron Sunset by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2016)

Did Kat find a new photo site???


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Did Kat find a new photo site???






 I found one that has several images I liked, yes. Not a whole new site, just certain type images.

Manonthestreet


----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2016)

Kat said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Did Kat find a new photo site???
> ...


Very nice.....lost my best site when they shut down....Flikr is ok but sporadic


----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2016)

Okefenokee Swamp[/url] by Jon Ariel, on Flickr[/IMG] 


Okefenokee Swamp by Jon Ariel, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Okefenokee Swamp[/url] by Jon Ariel, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Okefenokee Swamp by Jon Ariel, on Flickr





Was looking for gators there.


----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2016)

The $3,995,000 Sunset Villa Welcomes You To The Caribbean


----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2016)

Dices upon the mirror by aotaro, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2016)

Cotton Candy Sunset! by District Vsion, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2016)

St Augustine City Hall


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2016)

Battle Of Issus is One of the World's Most Expensive Chess Sets


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)

Ice Hotel


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2016)

On board the ‘King of Bling’s’ £225million yacht


----------



## Sherry (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)

I used to live where the fog is.


----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2016)

Stuntman successfully powers rocket over Snake River Canyon


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2016)

StarTrailTractor1 by Tara, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)

(I may have already posted this)


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)

Kat, these are nice. But, wouldn't they fit better in Eye Candy?


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh. I am sorry. I thought this was a thread of colors. And I thought I was posting things of different colors. no matter what it is.  I guess I missed where it said what it had to be. 
Not to worry. I won't post in this thread again.........though Sherry seemed to be okay with it...and it is her thread.

This is the 2nd time you have had something to say to me like this..........and I don't even know you. But, you can now have at it and run it as you see fit.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone is welcome, and most welcome to post anything they desire of colors..I was run off the other thread. Not exactly sure why, but so be it.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

I hope I see a lot of woman's legs in this thread


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat, these are nice. But, wouldn't they fit better in Eye Candy?


_Yes, they are nice, and they're colorful. You're going to have to specify a problem with them, because I fail to see the difference between her postings and the other members. That being said, I also fail to see how a thread in the LOUNGE can be serious enough business for you to run a member off, especially given that you lack the authority to do so, since you're no mod, you're no admin, and you're not the thread's creator. I think that if Kat's posts landed outside the thread's intended purpose, the thread creator, a mod, or an admin would have mentioned it to her. They have not. Your posts criticizing Kat's images, however, look like they are outside the scope of this thread._


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Oh. I am sorry. I thought this was a thread of colors. And I thought I was posting things of different colors. no matter what it is.  I guess I missed where it said what it had to be.
> Not to worry. I won't post in this thread again.........though Sherry seemed to be okay with it...and it is her thread.
> 
> This is the 2nd time you have had something to say to me like this..........and I don't even know you. But, you can now have at it and run it as you see fit.



No! No! No! You got the wrong idea! I love the things you post here. I was just pointing out that there's another thread you might consider.

Please continue posting


----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Kat, these are nice. But, wouldn't they fit better in Eye Candy?
> ...



I did not make myself clear. Sorry about that. It's difficult to separate the two threads. I try to post the truly colorful ones here and the very pleasing ones on Eye Candy.

All are beautiful and as long as they please the eye, who really cares? My sincere apologies.


----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. I am sorry. I thought this was a thread of colors. And I thought I was posting things of different colors. no matter what it is.  I guess I missed where it said what it had to be.
> ...



I love Kat's posts.  She has great taste and is a very nice lady.  Don't be bossy.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Cosmos!  I used to have some of these in my garden.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Oh. I am sorry. I thought this was a thread of colors. And I thought I was posting things of different colors. no matter what it is.  I guess I missed where it said what it had to be.
> Not to worry. I won't post in this thread again.........though Sherry seemed to be okay with it...and it is her thread.
> 
> This is the 2nd time you have had something to say to me like this..........and I don't even know you. But, you can now have at it and run it as you see fit.





Sherry started this thread so she makes the rules....but I really like what you post and wish you would continue.  And yeah...the last time this issue came up I am certain Sherry said the same thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Oh. I am sorry. I thought this was a thread of colors. And I thought I was posting things of different colors. no matter what it is.  I guess I missed where it said what it had to be.
> Not to worry. I won't post in this thread again.........though Sherry seemed to be okay with it...and it is her thread.
> 
> This is the 2nd time you have had something to say to me like this..........and I don't even know you. But, you can now have at it and run it as you see fit.



Kat, all of your pictures are beautiful, and I'm sure would fit in wonderfully in any of the image threads. However, I am going to be selfish and ask that you please continue to post in this thread or I am going to miss out on all of your lovely posts. I have limited time online and unfortunately am unable to view and keep up with all of the other similar threads. There are not a boatload of posters in this thread, but there are lots of viewers who enjoy seeing the pretty pics. I have never established any rules on this thread, but I never intended for it to be a place to chat. It is a place for me to decompress and relax, and my hope is that it can be the same outlet for others. Longknife, going forward, I respectfully ask that you refrain from suggesting which threads posters should place their images. Kat, I really hope that you will not leave our thread.


----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay. I don't want any bigger of a deal made. This is my favorite of all image threads in here. I love posting in it, so yes, I will continue. Very relaxing for me.

Sorry longknife 

I have known Sherry for a long time, and always liked her. We get along well. If she wants me to stay, I am staying. Maybe you should start your own thread??? I am not sure what to tell ya. I do enjoy your pics too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. I am sorry. I thought this was a thread of colors. And I thought I was posting things of different colors. no matter what it is.  I guess I missed where it said what it had to be.
> ...



Will keep my mouth shut from now on!


----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)

*I am sorry if I repeat anything. With all the confusion the last day or so I may have forgotten some I had posted.*


----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)

I love love the colors in autumn. Not even close to any colors here yet. Other places have started though.


----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 10, 2016)

Photographer captures the Milky Way, a meteor, the moon and an erupting volcano all in the same shot  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)

The road to doom[/url] by Logan Voss, on Flickr[/IMG] 


The road to doom by Logan Voss, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)

Running free forever by Jo Fields, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 17, 2016)

Kat said:


>





Love the pic.  Sherry, me, and her kids are going to the Christmas Party at Disney in December.  We went last year and did Epcot as well.  We had a blast.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2016)

Golden Autumn Colors by Bobby Bee, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Oct 17, 2016)

Kat said:


>



That pic is the wallpaper on my laptop.


----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)

WelfareQueen said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Hope you have a great time. Take pics!! WelfareQueen


----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2016)

Fall Foliage Bear Mountain by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)

Kat said:


>



This pic was the wallpaper on my laptop a few years ago.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)

Sherry said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




WE have good taste.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Onyx (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Some very nice pix


----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello, Autumn! by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)

Sherry said:


>


Can You image trying to find your home here after a night of bar hopping?


----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2016)

Griffith Observatory And DTLA Skyline by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2016)

31/10/16 Lowry Theatre and Salford Quays/Millennium lift bridge by Emma Conroy, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2016)

Supermoon with birds by a l l y, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2016)

Troyes - Cathédrale Saint-Pierre-et-Saint-Paul by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)

"The depths of the green forest", in France


----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2016)

The White House&#x27;s Christmas Lights in Washington DC by Dave L, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2016)

Bajo la bola de Navidad!!!! ☃️❄️ by Amparo, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas To All by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr


----------



## Dalia (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2016)

Instagram photo by Jesse Rieser • Dec 23, 2016 at 5:13pm UTC
That's 2 photos.....On the phone and struggling with new browser


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2016)

And a Merry Christmas to all


----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)

Stellar Wonderland


----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2017)

Sherry said:


> I enjoy searching, and sharing, images I find...sometimes what jumps out at me is a particular color within the image. I had fun on the pink thread last fall, and it kept making me think about all of the other colors.
> 
> I'll start with my favorite color...


I kinda doubt that the ancient Egyptians in the lowere Nile valley were black.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy searching, and sharing, images I find...sometimes what jumps out at me is a particular color within the image. I had fun on the pink thread last fall, and it kept making me think about all of the other colors.
> ...


 Not sub-Sahara black but more North African dusky. The Caucasian strain appeared with the Greeks.


----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2017)

Tre Cime Di Lavaredo by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Japan's Blue Pond


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)

Elbow Falls January Night by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)

I really enjoyed wandering through the alleys and byways of Vienna like this.


----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)

More Vienna byways


----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2017)

巣鴨信用金庫 志村支店, Sugamo Shinkin Bank Shimura Branch, Tokyo, Japan by Ken Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2017)

House of a Thousand Colours | TheFella


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2017)

Incredible house on a cliff by the Pacific Ocean asks $3.9M


----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)

Shame we don't have more of these here in the USA


----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2017)

Travellers flock to see the “firefall” in Yosemite National Park


----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2017)

Italian Castle by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)

I have fond memories of being there


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)

California as it used to be.


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2017)

A quiet place to sit and think[/url] by Eddie Alcorne, on Flickr[/IMG] 


A quiet place to sit and think by Eddie Alcorne, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2017)

showing downtown Minneapolis skyline in the background.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


I used to do photography like this in high school with my SLR Mamiya Sekor camera.

Among the cool kids on campus are the yearbook photographers.  That's what I was.

Maybe koshergrl (woman not a girl) should get a camera for one of both of her kids?

Then they would be cool too.

Then they would have self esteem.

Then they would be happy.

Then she would be happy.

Alas, she is not.  Very sad.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


These look like daisies.

When I was in preschool my mom had a garden on the south side of our house (it was a small house -- 3 bedrooms only -- my sisters had to be roommates all their lives).  It had daisies too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


These look like bluebirds of some kind.  Technically there are all sorts of blue colored birds that are not technically called bluebirds.  But they look blue so everybody who is not technically a birdwatcher calls them bluebirds.

I have rarely seen bluebirds because I have lived mostly in the South and in the Far West.  Bluejays are about the only blue birds there.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


The purple flowers look like lilacs.  They are very fragrant.

There are lilacs all over the USA and Europe.


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)

Was kind of ready for something different in here. Posted some weird stuff......not the flowers..the others.


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I have seen blue birds..many times. Been a while though. They are so pretty. Have you see the wild yellow canaries?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


This looks like the grassy airfield across from our quarters on the military base where I lived when I was just starting elementary school.

I used to run over there and catch butterflies when the choppers and planes were not landing.

It is so much fun being a kid in America.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


You live in Alabamy, Pretty Lady, and they have lots of bluebirds there.

I have never seen a yellow canary, no.

The only yellow birds I have ever seen have been meadow larks.


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)

Then there is the Indigo Bunting


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> Was kind of ready for something different in here. Posted some weird stuff......not the flowers..the others.


I have not gotten back that far into the thread yet.

Just noticed you were up, as the lonely mod on site.

So I thought I would check out what you were posting.

Very beautiful.  You have quite an eye for art.

One of the classic philosophical proofs of God (that He/She/They exists) is the beauty of nature.  That nature is so beautiful (finding of fact) implies that a Great Artificer Of The Universe actually exists (that's what the Freemasons call Him).


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> Then there is the Indigo Bunting


Yup ... exactly !!!

A "bunting".

Not sure why they call a bird after a type of hit in baseball -- bunting.


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...





The yellow canaries (wild of course) are an awesome sight. I have only seen a few times. In flocks, but on the ground.


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Was kind of ready for something different in here. Posted some weird stuff......not the flowers..the others.
> ...





And now am heading off to bed. Hold down the fort!!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kat said:


>


This one reminds me of you, Kat .


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 4, 2017)

longknife said:


>


This shot is looking south to towards the center of our galaxy, The Milky Way.

Since it has a lighthouse then it must be either the US East Coast or somewhere along the eastern edges of the Great Lakes.

It could also be eastern Canada as well.  Or even eastern Japan.


----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2017)

Spring has Sprung by Brendan Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)

USA southwest deserts after the rains


----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Just got back from taking my cat on a midnight stroll.

Noticed you were still up and logged in Kat .


----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2017)

Un arbre mort....[/url] by Coline Buch, on Flickr[/IMG] 


Un arbre mort.... by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)

It may seem like a dump, but got some really good ones this morning. Here's the first:


----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)

Inside a Gypsy caravan


----------



## Sherry (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2017)

Texas mansion goes on the market for $8million | Daily Mail Online
Look at the pics try to guess the price.....then check it out in the article....bet nobody is close


----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Larsky (Mar 23, 2017)

AngelsNDemons suggested I put this here: Hola!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola...just wait til I have time for the angels thread...I have lots of them and have used an angel avatar on other forums...I'll have to find her.


----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)

There's so many pages of images here, I hope I don't repeat them but I'm not looking through them all, I'm 65...don't have that much time.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 30, 2017)

Those were all beautiful, longknife ...thanks.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)

Yum


----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Larsky (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)

God rays


----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Larsky (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2017)

20150817_S0913_Ultron21_SonyA7s_JP_PS[/url] by Masanori K., on Flickr[/IMG] 


20150817_S0913_Ultron21_SonyA7s_JP_PS by Masanori K., on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)

Yangtze River in China


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)

tornado of fire in river bed


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (May 1, 2017)

I forgot about this thread, will have to post some photos.


----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2017)

Tampa River Walk at Night by Holmes Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (May 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Larsky (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2017)

Sherry said:


>


Why aren't these in the Beautiful Homes and Interiors thread?


----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 27, 2017)

longknife said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I wasn't aware of such a thread, but I've been posting *colorful* pics, including interiors and exteriors of homes, since I started this thread almost 4 years ago.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)

Sherry said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Just mentioning it.


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Peach (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)

I think I may have posted this some time ago.


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 17, 2017)

London Angels[/url] by Maureen Barlin, on Flickr[/IMG] 


London Angels by Maureen Barlin, on Flickr


----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2017)

Vienna. Always beautiful.


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2018)

NASA calling this Heaven's Gate


----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)

I love this topiary.


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2018)

I love foggy mornings


----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2018)

South China


----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2018)

A fire rainbow


----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2018)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)

How much time is spent watering the flowers?


----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Erinwltr (May 21, 2018)

longknife said:


>


Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## longknife (May 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Erinwltr (May 25, 2018)

longknife said:


>


Do you have an online gallery?


----------



## longknife (May 26, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I get these from Google+


----------



## longknife (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Erinwltr (May 26, 2018)

Really?  So you photo shopped these?  I'm not complaining.  This is really good wok.


----------



## longknife (May 26, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Really?  So you photo shopped these?  I'm not complaining.  This is really good wok.



*I don't Photoshop anything. I simply copy the image locations and paste them here.*


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

Years ago, you'd get a glimpse of a quilt made from this same pattern from time to time in Quilt Magazines:




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

This one seems more contemporary, but not necessarily.




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

This one wasn't around before the turn of the century, either:




​


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

This quilt is colorful, and likely a lot easier to make, except for where to put what color, which is always a challenge for those who enter every quilt they make into a state fair or other competition






Sometimes, 'tis a gift to be simple. ​


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

Those who've ever visited Alaska or Canada (or Norway, The USSR, Mongolia) - near the Arctic Circle are sure to be treated to the Northern Lights.



​


----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 30, 2018)

I love to catch a little buzz in the fall, and take my camera for a walk.  These are from the last couple of years.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 7, 2018)

longknife said:


>


First photo, Willy Wonka!


----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)

Classic Texas Sunset by landscape photographer Jennifer Roxanne.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 8, 2019)

Dalia said:


> View attachment 249155


Are the tulips a photo or a painting?  I love it.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 11, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 249155
> ...


Sorry, i Don't have the adress anymore of the image but pretty sure it is in Amsterdam


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 15, 2019)

Chefchaouen


----------



## Dalia (Mar 15, 2019)

Christy Lee Rogers, United States of America


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jun 10, 2019)

longknife said:


>


p

? No picture showing in 3 of your last posts, longknife. Thought you'd like to know. (It could be just my monitor) I'm not sure why.


----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks. For some reason, this site won't show a lot of photos that appear on others with no problem. I have absolutely no idea why and no moderator has ever told me.


----------



## beautress (Jun 10, 2019)

longknife said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Try this, longknife: 

1/ Right click your image if you found it on Bing. 
2. Click on "Save as" 
3. in your computer's picture files, create a folder for "Longknife USMB images"
4. Open the new LUI folder. 
5. Save it there as a JPEG file.

To save an contrary image as a jpeg file, 
1. Click save
2. Go back to the image and click on "save as" again.
3. It will take you back to the makeshift image file you were just in.
4. Click the old image with your right clicker and click "Edit."
5. When you get to the edit file, click on "save as" in the upper left hand corner
6. The very first thing that pops up is how you want the image saved. Click on "Save as Jpeg file"
7. Then click on the jpeg file and edit it.
8. You can then reduce or enlarge the picture to your liking.
9. Don't forget when you've done all you care to do that your edit allows you to do and like the size and you've zeroed in on your framing, etc., save the file and be sure it's a jpeg file. in your "Longknife USMB images" file.
10. Open the LUI jpeg file in edit.
11. Click on "Select" and then "Select All" from the choices below select.
12. Click on "Copy".
13. Transfer to your "Post reply" box at USMB
14. Be sure you have a usable size, which you can change in "Edit" to get an acceptable size.
Then your picture should look something like this:




Good luck, longknife. I love your's, Kat's and others contributions here. It makes my day.​


----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2019)

Cave of Kameya in Chiba, Japan.


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2019)

Today’s puzzle


----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 3, 2022)

The Most Colorful (And Beautiful) Streets And Towns In The World...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 3, 2022)

Provence, France


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 4, 2022)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> View attachment 610498


That's very vivid.  The contrast grabbed me.  Your work?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 4, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> That's very vivid.  The contrast grabbed me.  Your work?


Yes..that's a sunset 4 years ago in Twin Falls Id. from a friend's backyard, in fact. It was glorious..although I admit to mucking with the contrast and saturation levels a bit.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 5, 2022)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Yes..that's a sunset 4 years ago in Twin Falls Id. from a friend's backyard, in fact. It was glorious..although I admit to mucking with the contrast and saturation levels a bit.


No, not at all.  I like the mucking up and contrast saturation.  Very good work.


----------

